# Es posible utilizar el celular para emitir una señal deseada?



## eli7e (Mar 10, 2006)

Hola Amigos del Foro, les quería hacer la siguiente pregunta: Es posible utilizar el celular para emitir una señal deseada? Por ej. una senoidal/cuadrada de xx MHz, o una digital modulada en xx MHz? Estoy hablando de un nokia 3100, pero la pregunta se basa para moviles con tecnologia GSM. Espero haberme expresado correctamente, gracias de antemano!
Salu2 para todos...


----------



## ceaugupre (Abr 25, 2006)

cuando se habla de gsm es la tecnologia en la cual se trabaja el sistema celular pero se manejan frecuencias dependiendo el operador del sitio bandas de 850 mhz 900mhz 1800,1900 es parecido a la frecuencia del fm pero se manejan por canales tx y rx que son transmision y recepcion manejan la misma banda  pero en diferentes canales (que son divisiones de cada  banda 200mhz )para este sistema se utiliza un multiplexor que hace swicheo para cambiar de canal en un velocidad de 300 milisegundos recibiendo y transmitiendo.


----------

